# [SOLVED]Rapidshare + menadżer pobierania.

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Jak w temacie, jaki zainstalować menadżer pobierania dla rapidshare (konto premium), tak aby  można było wpisać login hasło itp. Coś jak FlashGet  :Confused: 

----------

## radek-s

napisałem sobie kiedyś coś takiego, działa jedynie w konsoli, wywołanie

rapid.sh link katalog

wiecej linkow mozna dodac w petli for, jak kogos to interesuje moge podesłać

radek

----------

## matiit

a taki np. rapid-downloader nie pojdzie przez wine?

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> napisałem sobie kiedyś coś takiego, działa jedynie w konsoli, wywołanie
> 
> rapid.sh link katalog
> 
> wiecej linkow mozna dodac w petli for, jak kogos to interesuje moge podesłać
> ...

 

Spoko, podeślij jeśli możesz na maila  (z instrukcjami  :Smile:  obsługi ) lub podaj linka do pobrania.

----------

## tytanick

Witam, też uzywam rapid-premium i kombinowałem jak wy, jakies wine, jakieś dziwne programy, aż pokusiłem sie na "man wget"  :Razz: 

Oto co mi wyszło (i odziwo działa  :Razz: )

tworzysz sobie pliczek rapid

```
touch rapid

chmow +x rapid
```

a w nim piszesz to:

```
#!/bin/bash 

wget -c --http-user=login --http-passwd=haselko -i rapid.txt             

#wget -c --http-user=login --http-passwd=haselko --limit-rate=200000 -i rapid.txt #200kb limit
```

Skrypt wrzuc sobie gdziekolwiek  i urchom w katalogu w ktorym jest plik rapid.txt (a w nim linki rapidowe).

Paczki rapida sciagnie do tego saego katalogu gdzie uruchamiasz polecenie "rapid" czyli katalogu w ktorym jest plik rapid.txt

Prosto, łątwo, przyjemnie no i bez kompilowania wilkich programów  :Smile: 

P.S

Czasami wlaczam sobie limitowanie łącza (bo na serverku jeszcze dynamicznego dzielenia nie zrobiłem)

i jak chce zlimitowac to odhaszowuje drugi a zahashowuje pierwszy wiersz, można sie domyślić  :Razz: 

miłego używania  :Razz:  i ściągania cedegów i innych legalnych paczków  :Smile: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dzieki tytanick, potestuje po robocie.

 :Question:  plik a.txt czy rapid.txt   :Question:  to uno a secundo ściąga do katalogu w którym jest skrypcik   :Question: 

----------

## tytanick

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> Dzieki tytanick, potestuje po robocie.
> 
>  plik a.txt czy rapid.txt   to uno a secundo ściąga do katalogu w którym jest skrypcik  

 

faktycznie, umnei byl plik a.txt, ale zeby było ladnie to na potrzeby zmieniłem na rapid, a w tekscie zapomnialoem edytować,

Juz wszysto naprawione, i twoja myśl dopisana  :Smile: 

BTW, jak ktoś jest fanem Stargate Atlantis to dzisija premiera 10AM (USA) czyli u_nas jutro o 9 rano  :Smile: 

no ale nie_bedziemy robić tutaj wareza na forum  :Smile:  od tego sa projectw.org i warez-bb.org (koniec reklamy  :Razz: )

Arfrever: Ortografia

oj czepiasz sie, powinieneś zostać polonistą i te biedne dzieci męczyć a nie zasłużonych forumowiczów  :Razz: , zresztą jak sie szybko pisze przed wyjściem to tak jest (a dyslekcja to swoja droga, dyslekcja dyzmógowie i inne DYS  :Razz: )

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Tytanik dzięks działa!! 

No ale mam inne problemy   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 666kura666

Tez mialem problem z rapidshare.

Autoryzacja w rapidzie jest wpisywana do cookies.

Po wejsciu via www trza jeszcze wybrac serwer, z ktorego chce sie cos sciagnac.

Przy wgecie mozna podac jako opcje plik cookies ktorego uzywa firefox a nastepnie parsowac wyswietlane strony pod kontem znalezienia serwera, na ktorym znajduje sie dany plik i wtedy sciagniecie go wgetem po uprzedniej modyfikacji url-a do pliku.

W sumie niezle to dzialalo, ale znalazlem duzo latwiejsze rozwiazanie, a mianowicie rapidshare w swoim panelu ma gdzies ptaszek (nie pamietam w tej chwili gdzie), ktory umozliwia sciaganie z niego poprzez http://user:passwd@rapidshare.com/blablabla. I to jest najlepsze rozwiazanie.

Pozdrawiam.

Kura.

----------

## dAdi82

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> touch rapid
> 
> ...

 

Witam, wiem że stary temat ale podepne się nie zakładając nowego, otóz jakiś czas temu korzystałem z powyższej konfiguracji, lecz teraz mi nie działa, coś się pozmieniało na rapidzie czy jak.

Mam oczywiscie konto premium. Login i hasło OK i działają, pliki które chce ściągnąc są aktywne.

Ściąga mi się link a nie plik, tak jakbym nie byl zalogowany.

Można to jakoś skonfigurowac wgetem a jezeli nie to na co sie przerzucić.

Pozdrawiam

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Poprawione błędy ortograficzne.

s/kożystałem/korzystałem/

s/przezucić/przerzucić/

Kurt Steiner

----------

## manwe_

```

$ cat download

#!/bin/bash

#limit rate

LR=140 

#output directory

OD=/mnt/storage/download/ 

wget --save-cookies=download_cookie -q --post-data="login=XXXXX&password=YYYYYY" https://ssl.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin/premiumzone.cgi --no-check-certificate -O /dev/null

if [ ! -f download_cookie -o `grep -c rapidshare download_cookie 2>/dev/null` -eq 0 ]; then

        echo 'No cookie'

        exit 0

fi

if [ ! -f download_list ]; then

        echo 'No list'

        exit 0

fi

while [ `wc -c download_list | cut -d \  -f 1` -gt 1 ]; do

        FILE=`head -n 1 download_list`

        OUTFILE=${OD}/`basename $FILE .html`

        wget -c --load-cookies=download_cookie --no-check-certificate --limit-rate=${LR}k "$FILE" -O "$OUTFILE"

        if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

                tail -n +2 download_list > download_list2

                mv download_list2 download_list

        fi

done

rm -f download_cookie

```

Taki sobie prosty skrypt. Umieszczasz listę linków w pliku download_list. Po pobraniu każdego, jest on z download_list usuwany, więc możesz ctrl+c w dowolnym momencie i potem wznowić. W opcjach konta musisz mieć włączone "direct-downloads". Mało praktyczne dla jednego pliku [można przerobić], ale używałem go do ściągania całych serii TopGear i wtedy był cholernie przydatny.

----------

## tytanick

dAdi82 jezeli chcesz uzywac mojego "skryptu" to ostatnio zauważyłem ze właśnie z wgetem 1.11-r1 nie działa

Dlatego zainstaluj sobie wersje poprzednią (działającą) 1.10.2 lub użyj większego skryptu kolegi  :Smile:  - o ile nie bedzie tego samego problemu

----------

## dAdi82

@tytanick,

Spoko, też tak sobie pomyślałem właśnie żeby zrobić downgrade wget'a i sprawdzić, bo pewnie właśnie w najnowszej wersji ~ tkwi problem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## dAdi82

Sorry za kolejnego posta. Dołożę tylko, bo może ktoś jest znudzony wgetem.

Polecam osobiście programik aria2, jego największą jak dla mnie zaletą jest możliwość ściągania kilku plików na raz.

Przy ściąganiu u mnie pojedynczego pliku nie raz mam sytuacje że leci 30% - 60% szybkości łącza, a przy 2-3 plikach zawsze 100%.

A więc

```

aria2c --http-user=login --http-passwd=haselko -j 4 -s 4 -i download_list

```

gdzie -j - ilość pobieranych plików

        -s - liczba części na ile plik został podzielony

        --max-download-limit=200K - max prędkość (UWAGA) na jeden plik (tak mi się wydaje)

download_list - to oczywiście plik z linkami 

Pozdro

----------

